# WEKA - Frage zu Methode in Evaluation



## HPL (23. Feb 2012)

Ich weiß, dass sich hier bestimmt wenige Leute mit WEKA beschäftigen, darum bitte ich um Nachsicht, wenn ich mit einem vielleicht etwas irrelevanten Thema komme. Meine Frage ist die: 

In weka.classifiers.Evaluation (Evaluation)

gibt es eine Methode:


```
evaluateModel(Classifier classifier, Instances data, java.lang.Object... forPredictionsPrinting) 
Evaluates the classifier on a given set of instances.
```

Da es mein Ziel ist, eine Prediction auszudrucken, interessiere ich mich für das letzte Argument der Methode, also für java.lang.Object... forPredictionsPrinting

Aber ich weiß nicht, was es mit diesem Argument auf sich hat. Weiß das jemand?

Es gibt auch ein Manual zu WEKA, dort konnte ich aber nichts finden.


----------



## Gast2 (23. Feb 2012)

Die von die zitierte API hilft dir da nicht weiter?



> forPredictionsPrinting - varargs parameter that, if supplied, is expected to hold a weka.classifiers.evaluation.output.prediction.AbstractOutput object


----------



## HPL (23. Feb 2012)

> Die von die zitierte API hilft dir da nicht weiter?


Ja, sollte sie eigentlich...  Naja, kann eh erst am Mo. weitermachen.


----------

